# Stannous Chloride How to Make & Use - VIDEO



## kadriver (Mar 18, 2015)

A short video on how I make my stannous chloride testing solution and how to use it to detect precious metals in solution.

https://youtu.be/Hz8odRIqtuQ

I'm using an iPad so I can't get the youtube function to work.

kadriver


----------



## maynman1751 (Mar 18, 2015)

Great video as always! Thanks! 8)


----------



## METLMASHER (Mar 18, 2015)

Kadriver, thank you for that excellent video. I appreciate the effort, and knowledge you shared.

The standard solutions have so little PM I was surprised. I never had made those yet, but since it is such a small amount, I know when I get my lab built, I will make the full set.

The large beaker looks ready for stock pot, unless it's from a customer. If a guess will be entertained: roughly 1/100 g. per 100 ml?


----------



## kadriver (Apr 6, 2015)

METLMASHER said:


> Kadriver, thank you for that excellent video. I appreciate the effort, and knowledge you shared.
> 
> The standard solutions have so little PM I was surprised. I never had made those yet, but since it is such a small amount, I know when I get my lab built, I will make the full set.



I dissolved 1/10 gram of each metal in 100ml of liquid for the standard solution as per Hoke.

I ordered the small pieces of Pt and Pd from ebay. After dissolving, both Pt and Pd solutions looked identical.

It turned out that the guy sold me TWO pieces of Pd, but called one of them Pt (it even had Pt marked on it).

When I got the actual piece of Pt from another source, it took nearly 6 hours to dissolve in HOT Aqua Regia, and it was a tiny piece!

kadriver


----------



## Palladium (Apr 6, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz8odRIqtuQ&feature=youtu.be[/youtube]


----------



## 4metals (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice job on the video. One thing I will point out is, and you mention it in the video, different concentrations of gold in solution show progressively darker with higher concentrations until it appears jet black. 

Since the almost black reaction with a concentrated solution is so different from what you are testing with in the video, it may be useful to show the reaction to a pregnant aqua regia solution from sweeps or karat material just for the visual learners to see the difference.


----------



## Wingedcloud (Jun 16, 2015)

Hi there, 

Your video is great, no doubt about it. good description of actions and good image.
But there is something that i would like to question you about:
If you have the stannous chloride powder, why can't you just make a solution out of it, and use it to test whatever you need?
And since im here, ill ask you something else: i have tin solder wire. Im not sure if it as lead or antimony, which i know are bad for making this solution. Is there some way i can tell how pure my tin wire is?

Thanks in advance.

Winged.


----------



## kadriver (Aug 4, 2015)

4metals said:


> Very nice job on the video. One thing I will point out is, and you mention it in the video, different concentrations of gold in solution show progressively darker with higher concentrations until it appears jet black.
> 
> Since the almost black reaction with a concentrated solution is so different from what you are testing with in the video, it may be useful to show the reaction to a pregnant aqua regia solution from sweeps or karat material just for the visual learners to see the difference.



I didn't think of that. But the stannous test in several of my other videos show me using the stannous test solution on pregnant solutions and getting a jet-black result. But that's not the same as including it in this video. Hide sight is 20/20.

kadriver


----------



## kadriver (Aug 4, 2015)

Wingedcloud said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Your video is great, no doubt about it. good description of actions and good image.
> But there is something that i would like to question you about:
> ...



I don't know about that because I have never tried it. You could probably dissolve the stannous chloride all by itself in some HCl and use it that way. Or you could just dissolve some pure tin in some HCl, but this goes bad after about a week.

The recipe in this video last for months and has enough to do probably a thousand tests. It does tour milky looking afte about a month, but it works fine. I have actually waited four months before making a new batch. As long as I test the test solution with my standard solutions, I know I am getting a good result. I make a new batch every three months to be safe.

I think I have read where others have made stannous test solution using tin solder and it worked. I was taught to use pure tin from the beginning so I ordered 1/4 pound of pure tin shot off eBay I have used less than half of it over a period of about four years.

kadriver


----------



## necromancer (Feb 18, 2020)

kadriver said:


> A short video on how I make my stannous chloride testing solution and how to use it to detect precious metals in solution.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Hz8odRIqtuQ
> 
> ...



Thank you, i am having to learn so many things all over again after my 5 or 6 year absence.

can i not use pure tin, distilled water & HCL ? ive made this before and have never used any stannous chloride granules in my mixture.

hope all goes well with your frustrations with the fume hood !!
i would be extremely P***d too !


----------



## anachronism (Feb 18, 2020)

Tin solder and HCl works perfectly. As does a piece of Pewter.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 24, 2020)

anachronism said:


> Tin solder and HCl works perfectly. As does a piece of Pewter.



thank you


----------



## hammerdown (May 19, 2020)

I attempted to make some simple Stannous testing solution via pure tin & HCL only a couple years ago, but the rubbery top of the dropper lid broke down with cracks and whatnot quickly after... like by day 2 of making the solution. I'd much rather try to make your recipe that'll last much longer than a week. My question is, how do I know what to look for and/or where to find a proper storing container for small amounts of Stannous solution to be able to safely be stored in until needed that has a dropper?

That being said, what's your opinion, or others', on purchasing pre-made stannous testing solutions?


----------



## Palladium (May 19, 2020)

I use a nose spay bottle ( Properly labeled ) and have had it probably for 5+ years now.
I make mine with hcl with as much tin as will dissolve in it, then cut and place a couple of small pieces of tin in the bottle with it. I don't think i have ever had any go bad. The only reason i have this bottle is because i lost the last one in my shop and when i found it two years later it was still good.


----------



## Shark (May 19, 2020)

I make mine the same as Palladium only I use an eye drop bottle such as Visine comes in. Been using this one for two years now and it has held up well. I have used the eco friendly fishing sinkers as well as a high tin content solder. Both work very well.


----------

